# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Valtoria - by ThomasR

## Ilanthar

*Valtoria*


*Created in : Photoshop*

*Review*
An active, supportive and prolific member of the Guild for years, ThomasR has outdone himself with this world map commission. The care and attention to land details, mountains, and shading immediately contribute to the richness of the depicted world.
And of course, there is the well-crafted parchment and the detailed compass & rhumb lines that we are used to seeing on Thomas's maps.
Of particular note, the map was supposed to be B&W, and I think we will agree that the colors made it even better.

*Finished map thread*

----------


## Wingshaw

Congrats Thomas! Well deserved  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## Mouse

Oh wow!  I totally missed this one.

Beautiful map - Congratulations, Thomas!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Josiah VE

Congrats Thomas!! Definitely a well deserved award.

----------


## ChickPea

Congrats, Thomas! You're long overdue a CC Award. This map is absolutely gorgeous!

----------


## ThomasR

8allz ! I did not see this one coming ... dunno what to say besides thank you. Getting this kind of reconnaissance for the map I think is my best is a blast ! Thanks a lot folks  :Smile:  Coincidentally, I received a print a few days ago, I'll post it when I feel better (seasonal virus has struck).

----------


## Voolf

Congratulation Thom. Well deserved Featured Map Scroll for one of you best !

----------


## DrWho42

a very fine map! diggining the composition especially the mountain tops.

----------


## ThomasR

> Congratulation Thom. Well deserved Featured Map Scroll for one of you best !


Thanks a lot Rafal  :Smile: 




> a very fine map! diggining the composition especially the mountain tops.


Thanks DrWho  :Wink:

----------


## Jaxilon

This is an awesome map Thomas. I'm totally digging it.

----------


## - JO -

Fully deserved ! Congratulations, Thomas !!!

----------


## ThomasR

> This is an awesome map Thomas. I'm totally digging it.


Thanks a lot Jax  :Smile: 




> Fully deserved ! Congratulations, Thomas !!!


Merci beaucoup Joël  :Very Happy:

----------


## TimPaul

this is just simply wonderful to look at. it's beautiful

----------


## arsheesh

Congratulations Thomas, this is one of my favorite pieces of your work.  it's a real beauty, and definitely deserving of a Cartographer's Choice Award.  Well done.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## delgondahntelius

Congratulations Thomas!! Great work, this map is absolutely outstanding!!

Del

----------


## ThomasR

> this is just simply wonderful to look at. it's beautiful


Thanks a lot Tim  :Smile: 




> Congratulations Thomas, this is one of my favorite pieces of your work.  it's a real beauty, and definitely deserving of a Cartographer's Choice Award.  Well done.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thanks Tad  :Smile:  It is my favorite too !




> Congratulations Thomas!! Great work, this map is absolutely outstanding!!
> 
> Del


Thanks Del  :Smile:  Coming from such a long time member of the Guild, I take it as a huge compliment.

----------


## jshoer

Yeah! Nicely done, Thomas. This map almost seems like the prototype for your work - all the jagged coastlines and parchment. Great use of color, too!

----------


## ThomasR

> Yeah! Nicely done, Thomas. This map almost seems like the prototype for your work - all the jagged coastlines and parchment. Great use of color, too!


Thanks Joseph ! I guess the space allowed for more personnal expression than smaller maps.

----------


## Warlin

Congrats Thomas. You deserved this CC award. Great composition and this parchment is wonderfull.
Cheers.

----------


## Solanchi

Awesome tattered paper cuts and textures!

----------


## damonjynx

Awesome. Well deserved Thomas.

----------


## ThomasR

> Congrats Thomas. You deserved this CC award. Great composition and this parchment is wonderfull.
> Cheers.


Merci beaucoup Warlin and sorry for the belated response.




> Awesome tattered paper cuts and textures!


Thanks Solanchi  :Smile: 




> Awesome. Well deserved Thomas.


Thanks a lot damonjynx  :Smile:

----------


## Shamension

Congrats Thomas. I love maps that make me go "wow, how did they do that?" and this one definitely ticks that box. The composition of the full pieces is incredible but when hone in on the details it's mind blowing. Great work.

----------


## Landstrider

What a gorgeous map. I would love to know more about the world this represents. Definitely sparks the imagination!

----------


## ThomasR

> Congrats Thomas. I love maps that make me go "wow, how did they do that?" and this one definitely ticks that box. The composition of the full pieces is incredible but when hone in on the details it's mind blowing. Great work.


Thanks a lot Shamension  :Smile:  To answer the question, to do that, I don't know about the others but I need time and sweat  :Very Happy:  Thanks again.




> What a gorgeous map. I would love to know more about the world this represents. Definitely sparks the imagination!


Thanks Landstrider. I don't know much about the land itself but liked the names a lot, maybe because some were inspired by Gaul folklore. Glad it gets your imagination running  :Smile:

----------

